
Show HN: Zero to web analytics for your side project in under 30 seconds - nautical
https://centi.in
======
applecrazy
Hey there! Interesting product, just the tagline bothered me a bit. Instead of
"Analytics is complicated ? Centi is simpler alternative." is should be " _Is_
analytics _too_ complicated? Centi is _a_ simpler alternative."

~~~
nautical
Sure thanks for the suggestion , I wanted the tagline to be under 5-6 words
... will think over it .

------
mattbgates
Milligram! I'm using that CSS for one of my side projects.. thought it was
gorgeous but never had seen anyone else using it. Very cool to see you put it
to good use!

Anyways, I've installed the code on one of my mainstream websites. Any data
always helps and setup wa so simple! We'll see what happens!

~~~
nautical
Thank you ! .. I intend to make a clean nice product , hope you enjoy .

------
detaro
No Terms of Service, nearly no information about who made it, no privacy
policy, but wants people to include its JS on their site?

~~~
nautical
I have updated both in a short simple way possible . Will update a detailed
version soon .

